# hunting dry land fish (morels)



## Bluegill

anybody else hunt/eat them


----------



## Waterwings

Nope, I'd probably get the ones that either kill you, make you see weird stuff...........or both :shock:


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Nope, I'd probably get the ones that either kill you, make you see weird stuff...........or both :shock:




Same here!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Nope, I'd probably get the ones that either kill you, make you see weird stuff...........or both :shock:




Too late for you WW - I think you got the "see weird stuff" 'shooms AGAIN!


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'd probably get the ones that either kill you, make you see weird stuff...........or both :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late for you WW - I think you got the "see weird stuff" 'shooms AGAIN!
Click to expand...



Lol ](*,) ......................anyone else hear Jimi Hendrix playing, lol


----------



## jigfisherman

Yep we hunt them, I like eatin them better than huntin them.


Brad


----------



## Risen a crappie fisherman

Yes love to hunt them. I haven't been out yet this year. But Dad found 80 yesterday all Blacks


----------



## Andy

I know this is a spring time post but decided to post up one of my hauls from this year. 











This year was a VERY good year, best we've had for a while..


----------



## Jim

Nice score! You would be considered a GOD up here in MA if you showed up with those!


----------



## Andy

Jim said:


> Nice score! You would be considered a GOD up here in MA if you showed up with those!




LOL If I were God, I'd make em grow all year round and everywhere...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

what exactly are those? like a shroom ?


----------



## Andy

Loggerhead Mike said:


> what exactly are those? like a shroom ?



No, you can't get high from eating these... LOL

But they're the best for eating you can get. That is if you can find them.


----------



## Andy

Anyone finding any yet? My brother and I went on Sunday and found a few that were just about 1 inch tall.
With the rain coming up they should be on good in about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks.


----------

